# Odd mollie behavior



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My mollies are acting very odd. They look as to be having seizer. Moving back and forth in one spot. There tail is not spread but clamped as with there other fins. Does any one know what this is? Anything I can do?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i cant remember how to eaxactly describe it but search for something like shimmies i think from the description thats what it sounds like


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I looked it up on this: http://www.gbasonline.org/disease_chart.htm
LIVEBEARER DISEASE or MOLLY DISEASE
Fish stay in one place and wiggle, wag or shimmy.
Water lacks electrolytes needed for normal metabolism.
Use START RIGHT with either MOLLY BRIGHT or SHIMMY BLOCKS
Not a disease at all but a reaction to water lacking needed electrolytes.
But what do i use to treat this? i have never seen that medication...


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

try a partial water change no more than 20% 

also can i ask if it is a female

if it is. is she staying near the bottom and not eating

could you possibly get a pic?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mor and more are showing signs of this. Mostly females but some of the males in the tank also. There is nothing wrong on the outside exept they are clamping there fins... All are still eating. 
I would say 10 fish are doing this now were befor only 5 were. I can try and get a pic but i dont think thats goignto help.


----------

